#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Moslims lachen veel, maar niet over alles.

## Maurits Berger

*Moslims lachen veel, maar niet over alles.*  


Een Arabische mop: Een christen komt bij de sjeik en zegt dat hij zich wil bekeren tot de islam. Zeker weten? Zeker weten. Beseft de christen dat hij dan besneden moet worden? De christen schrikt, maar gaat akkoord. Na vijf maanden komt hij terug. Hij heeft er genoeg van, al dat bidden en dat vasten. De islam is vermoeiend. Hij wil graag weer terug bekeren naar het christendom. De sjeik vraagt de christen of hij beseft dat dat afvalligheid is, en dat daar de doodstraf opstaat. De christen roept: Wat is dit voor een religie, waar je voorhuid wordt afgesneden als je er in wilt, en je hoofd wordt afgesneden als je er uit wilt?!
De mop werd twee dagen geleden verteld door een buitenlandse vriend, een moslim. Zijn vrienden - moslim en christen - brullen van het lachen. Zie je wel dat jullie grappen kunnen maken over religie, merk ik op. De vrienden zijn op slag ernstig: 'Nee, we maken grappen over elkaar, maar niet over elkanders profeten en heiligen.' Het is een terugkerend thema: over de iconen van de religie maak je geen grappen. Daar past alleen maar respect.
Kunnen moslims wel lachen, weten ze wat zelfspot is? O jawel: de cartoonisten in de Arabische wereld zijn zeer bedreven in hun vak, en ook gevreesd. Maar ze zullen niet snel herkenbare gezichten gebruiken - niet van profeten, zoals Abraham, Mozes, Jezus of Mohammed, maar ook niet van regeringsleiders. De spot wordt op een indirecte manier uitgeoefend, waarbij karikaturen worden gebruikt voor de despoot, de fundamentalist, de kapitalist, enzovoorts.
Wanneer de cartoonisten in de problemen raken met hun overheid - en dat gebeurt met enige regelmaat - heeft dat niet te maken met een persoonlijke afbeelding, maar omdat iemand van de autoriteiten zich persoonlijk aangesproken voelt.
Voor de indirecte manier van kritiek bedrijven via cartoons is overigens wel een reden. En die heeft te maken met een zelfopgelegde beperking van de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Met name in de Arabische wereld gelden namelijk drie taboe-onderwerpen: religie, regering en ouders. Aan hen is uitsluitend respect verschuldigd, en passen geen grappen. Het zijn uitgerekend deze drie taboes die in het westen zijn doorbroken. De gelovige laat zich niet veel meer gelegen liggen aan de voorschriften van de kerk, de burger niet aan het optreden van een regering, en het kind niet aan de regels die zijn ouders - met name de vader - hem stellen. In het geval van de religie heet dit verlichting, bij de regering noemen we dat democratie, en ten aanzien van ouders noemen we het anti-autoritarisme. En dit zijn precies de drie zaken waarvan wordt gezegd dat de Arabische wereld er een schrijnend tekort aan heeft.
Daarmee komen we bij de crux van botsende culturen. Wij doen namelijk nogal smalend over moslims die niet om flauwe grapjes en cartoons kunnen lachen.
Maar kunnen wij alleen respect hebben voor moslims die hun respect voor religie verliezen?
Want dat is de vraag die wij aan hen stellen: kunnen jullie, moslims, het taboe van religie doorbreken - vertaald in hun termen betekent dat: kunnen jullie het respect voor religieuze waarden opzij zetten?
Maar de vraag om meer humor over religieuze zaken raakt aan nog iets veel dieper in de Arabische wereld. Want veel - niet alle - Arabieren, of zij nu moslim, christen of jood zijn, beschouwen hun religie als hun identiteit.
In het westen is religie voor velen - opnieuw: niet allen - een label dat je kan opplakken en wegnemen.
In het westen zal men niet erg opkijken van iemand die zegt dat hij is bekeerd tot een andere religie. In de Arabische wereld, daarentegen, zal de eigen geloofsgemeenschap daar geschokt op reageren. Spotten met de essentie van een religie is daarom meer dan spelen met een labeltje: het wordt opgevat als lichtzinnig omgaan met iemands identiteit.
Moet het westen daar rekening mee houden? Of moet de Arabische wereld rekening houden met de westerse houding? Vanwege de politieke geladenheid van de afgelopen jaren past hier misschien een pas op de plaats, een tijdelijke stilte van de kant van het westen ten aanzien van de islamitische religie.
Dat wil niet zeggen dat wij onze westerlijke waarden geweld moeten aandoen. Integendeel. Maar om pragmatische redenen kan een wapenstilstand in de polemiek geen kwaad.

Copyright NRC Handelsblad 07-02-2006
Maurits Berger is als Midden-Oosten-deskundige verbonden aan het instituut Clingendael.

----------


## hansen

Och, och de arabische cartoonisten als de betere, verantwoordelijke mensen. Tsjonge, ik ben onder de indruk.

"Het is een terugkerend thema: over de iconen van de religie maak je geen grappen. Daar past alleen maar respect."
Ik zou niet weten waarom; ik ben a-religieus en weiger om me door anderen dwingend te laten opleggen wat ik wel en niet mag zeggen.

"Maar ze zullen niet snel herkenbare gezichten gebruiken - niet van profeten, zoals Abraham, Mozes, Jezus of Mohammed, maar ook niet van regeringsleiders"
. Oh nee ??????????????????? Hoe vaak heb ik Bush, Blair en consorte al voorbij zien komen ???
Oh je bedoelt , dat ze hun eigen leiders niet zo vaak op de hak nemen.
Nee, dank je de koekoek.

"Voor de indirecte manier van kritiek bedrijven via cartoons is overigens wel een reden. En die heeft te maken met een zelfopgelegde beperking van de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Met name in de Arabische wereld gelden namelijk drie taboe-onderwerpen: religie, regering en ouders. " Jaja, "zelfopgelegde beperking": ik noem dat wijken voor terreur.

"Maar kunnen wij alleen respect hebben voor moslims die hun respect voor religie verliezen?"

Want dat is de vraag die wij aan hen stellen: kunnen jullie, moslims, het taboe van religie doorbreken - vertaald in hun termen betekent dat: kunnen jullie het respect voor religieuze waarden opzij zetten? "

Nou die vraag heb ik nog nooit gesteld: ik "vraag" ze om af te zien van geweld, dreigen met Fatwa's e.d. 

Deze catergorie moslims mag hun gevoel voor humor in hun eigen reet steken.

"In het westen is religie voor velen - opnieuw: niet allen - een label dat je kan opplakken en wegnemen."

Mijnheer, ik zal je vertellen: als jij geboren wordt, ben je nog helemaal niks. Of ga je me ook nog wijsmaken, dat we allemaal een religieus gen hebben ingeplant gekregen ???????


Dat wil niet zeggen dat wij onze westerlijke waarden geweld moeten aandoen. Integendeel. Maar om pragmatische redenen kan een wapenstilstand in de polemiek geen kwaad.

Ja dat betekent natuurlijk wel wijken voor terreur: wijken over een volstrekt overtrokken georkestreerde reactie door religieuze extremisten

Wat schijnheidlig; eerst emmers vol begrip uitspreken voor religieuze bekrompenheid aan moslimkant, en op het eind een bekertje begrip voor de westerse opvattingen. 
mijnheer, wat moslims in hun moslimstaten doen moeten ze zelf weten laten ze elkaar maar afmaken, heb ik geen probleem meer mee. 

Ik zou zeggen; ga met uw nuanceringen maar naar Syrie en daar de zo begripvolle figuur uithangen.

In Nederland houdt je je aan de NL regels en wetgeving. Als je als moslim in NL de huidige terreurgolf van moslimkant staat goed te praten, hoor je hier helemaal niet thuis. Geef deze aanhangers, deze 5e colonne -typjes een enkeltje Syrie. Kijken hoe snel ze terug zijn.

"Schelden doet geen pijn" is hier het uitgangspunt.
Moslims hebben blijkbaar een speciaal gevoelig "gekwetst zijn" orgaan.
Voor de moslims is blijkbaar ALLES als reactie toegestaan als je je op je beledigde pik gestrapt voelt. Dreiging, gedweld en brandstichting enz.


Nee aan mensen zoals jij, die oh zo begripvol zijn, daar moeten we naar luisteren.

Nou ik heb naar je geluisterd; en ik ben het er volstrekt mee oneens.

Alleen roep ik NIET dat alle Moslims nu maar aan de hoogste boom moeten

----------


## berbaria

jij denkt dat je alles weet,maar wat je weet heeft alleen invloed in deze wereld nergens anders.

----------


## m.bensalah4

Hoi Hansen (en anderen),

Wat mij betreft dient respect verdiend te worden. Respect ontstaat bij mij voor iemand als hij/zij zijn/haar verantwoordelijkheden goed oppakt en geen misbruik maakt van zijn/haar macht. 

In dit kader en het kader van het stukje van Maurits Berger verdienen alle profeten en de (meeste) ouders respect. 

Als het gaat om wereld -en regeringsleiders, kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat ik vindt dat de meesten (zo niet allen !?) nog veel kunnen leren van de profeten en vele ouders. 
Waarom dan ? Ik ben n.l. van mening dat het hoogste doel (lees ook verantwoordelijkheid) van regerings- en wereldleiders is, van onze wereld een betere wereld te maken. Als ik naar de ellende om ons heen kijk (kijk wel verder dan Europa: honger, moord, onderdrukking, ..), dan vind ik dat de realisatie van het doel nog ver weg is.

Overigens als je (nog) geen respect voor iemand hebt, wil dit niet betekenen dat je het recht hebt deze te schofferen en zonder respect te behandelen. Wat dat betreft zijn er universele normen en waarden, waar we ons, wat mij betreft, aan moeten houden.

Tenslotte vind ik het stuk van Maurits Berger goed en interessant. Met elkaars gevoeligheden rekening houden is noodzakelijk en tevens een basis om naar elkaar toe te groeien. Naar elkaar toegroeien is een noodzakelijkheid, om van onze wereld een betere wereld (voor iedereen) te maken.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door m.bensalah4_ 
> *Hoi Hansen (en anderen),
> 
> Wat mij betreft dient respect verdiend te worden. Respect ontstaat bij mij voor iemand als hij/zij zijn/haar verantwoordelijkheden goed oppakt en geen misbruik maakt van zijn/haar macht. 
> 
> In dit kader en het kader van het stukje van Maurits Berger verdienen alle profeten en de (meeste) ouders respect. 
> 
> Als het gaat om wereld -en regeringsleiders, kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat ik vindt dat de meesten (zo niet allen !?) nog veel kunnen leren van de profeten en vele ouders. 
> Waarom dan ? Ik ben n.l. van mening dat het hoogste doel (lees ook verantwoordelijkheid) van regerings- en wereldleiders is, van onze wereld een betere wereld te maken. Als ik naar de ellende om ons heen kijk (kijk wel verder dan Europa: honger, moord, onderdrukking, ..), dan vind ik dat de realisatie van het doel nog ver weg is.
> ...


Jij hebt het over ellende in de wereld,ik denk dat deze puinhoop voor 90 % wordt gerealiseerd door de moslim(lees koran).En in mijn eigen buurt in de Randstad idem dito.Overvallen,mishandeling,overlast,intimidatie etc.Dus eerst bij je zelf kijken en dan bij de anderen

----------


## fruta

:maf2:

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door fruta_ 
> **


En mens behoort zelfspot te kunnen hebben

----------


## Cherry Bo

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> * 
> 
> Wij doen namelijk nogal smalend over moslims die niet om flauwe grapjes en cartoons kunnen lachen.
> 
> *


Dat 'flauwe' had je achterwege moeten laten.

Schoolmeester.

----------


## Cherry Bo

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *
> Voor de indirecte manier van kritiek bedrijven via cartoons is overigens wel een reden. 
> En die heeft te maken met een zelfopgelegde beperking van de vrijheid van meningsuiting. Met name in de Arabische wereld gelden namelijk drie taboe-onderwerpen*


Een 'zelfopgelegde' beperking?  :moe:

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Cherry Bo_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> Wij doen namelijk nogal smalend over moslims die niet om flauwe grapjes en cartoons kunnen lachen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ja, die moslims lachen niet om onze flauwe grapjes en cartoons wegens hun superieure moraal. 'Flauw' hier te lezen als: 'provocerend en onnodig kwetsend, getuigend van algeheel gebrek van normen en waarden die ze in van die landen tenminste nog wel hebben wat je verder ook van ze mag denken, we kunnen nog wat van ze leren, van god los als we zijn', gezien de teneur van de column.

----------


## Cherry Bo

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *
> 
> Ja ja, die moslims lachen niet om onze flauwe grapjes en cartoons wegens hun superieure moraal. 'Flauw' hier te lezen als: 'provocerend en onnodig kwetsend, getuigend van algeheel gebrek van normen en waarden die ze in van die landen tenminste nog wel hebben wat je verder ook van ze mag denken, we kunnen nog wat van ze leren, van god los als we zijn', gezien de teneur van de column.*


Ja. In de Arabische wereld weet men tenminste wat respect is, getuige de 'zelfopgelegde' beperkingen waar iedereen zich vrijwillig (<< deze toevoeging vindt Maurits vast prachtig) aan houdt. 

Miauw

----------


## Cherry Bo

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> 
> *Moslims lachen veel, maar niet over alles.  
> *


  :student:  












 :hihi:

----------


## Spitsboef

Siekkkkk  :haha:

----------

